# Kévin.



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2009)

Il y eut, vous vous en souvenez peut-être, dans les années 80, une déferlante de bébés affublés de prénoms américains.

Combien de Kévin, de Kelly, de Jordan, de Dylan ?...

Kévin, surtout.

Il y eut, à la fin des années 80 et toute la décénie qui suivit comme un consensus assez général sur le fait que les Kévin étaient la plupart du temps de sales mômes effroyablement mal élevés, bruyants et impolis.

Réalité ou fantasme, Kévin devint assez vite un synonyme de "petit con" - mais sans la tendresse implicite qui accompagne parfois l'expression.

De l'eau a coulé sous les ponts, les Kévin ont vieilli et il y a peu, dans un supermarché, il m'a même été donné d'en croiser un remarquablement poli - Ô cruel et soudain effondrement de toutes mes certitudes sur la vie !!!

Bref.

Kévin Jordan, Dylan et Kelly, qu'êtes-vous devenus ?
Etes-vous tous aujourd'hui en prison comme nous le pensions alors ?
Et, pour vous, quel est le prénom type du "petit con" d'aujourd'hui ?

Encore une passionante étude _by PonkHead_.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (19 Octobre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Et, pour vous, quel est le prénom type du "petit con" d'aujourd'hui ?



Erwan


----------



## jugnin (19 Octobre 2009)

J'ai connu un Kevin, à l'école. Un fort sympathique et drôle bonhomme. Il possédait un de ces cyclomoteurs équipés d'une boîte cinq vitesses. La classe, en troisième. Un jour, je l'ai foutue parterre sans faire exprès, après avoir essayé de l'enjamber dans le parking à vélos. Elle était sacrément lourde, sa machine. Je me suis tu. Je n'avais qu'un vulgaire MBK magnum racing, moi. En plus, il s'appelait Kevin Paysan. Et pourquoi pas John Vigneron, hein ?


----------



## duracel (19 Octobre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Et, pour vous, quel est le prénom type du "petit con" d'aujourd'hui ?


 
Jean?


----------



## Mac*Gyver (19 Octobre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Et, pour vous, quel est le prénom type du "petit con" d'aujourd'hui ?



qui a dit nicolas


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5252769 a dit:
			
		

> Erwan


 
Ah non ! ça c'est le petit con de la génération d'avant !
D'ailleurs, on ne sait pas non plus ce qu'il est devenu.
Un vieux con, sans doute.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (19 Octobre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Un vieux con, sans doute.



"Con" non connard surement


----------



## Mac*Gyver (19 Octobre 2009)

pour moi c'est tous ceux qui sonnent comme des produits Ikea

 theo, luka, matis, etc,..


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2009)

Des gamins contemporains et pas trop chers que l'on monte et démonte sans soucis, même quand on n'est pas très bricoleur ?

Hum...


----------



## da capo (19 Octobre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Kévin Jordan, Dylan et Kelly, qu'êtes-vous devenus ?
> Etes-vous tous aujourd'hui en prison comme nous le pensions alors ?



Mes kévins à moi, je les ai rencontrés surtout en colo, entre 1991 et 2000.
Une vraie révélation. Un Spectacle incroyable les jours de départ du bus de Nancy et de Lunéville !
Les familles de Toul Croix de Metz, de Niederbraun et de Jolivet à Lunéville.

Kevin, James, Johnny, Jimmy qu'êtes-vous devenus ?

James, ta grand'mère a toujours cet aigle immense tatoué sur le dos ? (j'suis con : ça part pas au lavage).
Les ailes dépassaient de son débardeur. Les animateurs un peu plus jeunes n'osaient pas l'approcher. Faut dire qu'elle avait travaillé la ressemblance avec l'aigle jusqu'à se laisser pousser les ongles, de vraies serres et ne plus avoir de dent ou presque.

"Ah ben non, Messieurs Dames... Euh, c'est une colo ici : on ne sert pas d'alcool."

Et toi Jimmy ? Avec ton frère Elvis, vous avez été nos références en matière de dépassement des limites ? (bon, ok, Romain a été viré mais pas vous. Mais lui il était vraiment moins drôle)
Sinon, Jimmy, tu as conservé ce M tatoué à l'encre de chine et à l'aiguille à coudre sous la tente ? M c'était pour Marine, non ?
Quand on vous a gaulés, vous nous avez dit que pour désinfecter vous aviez utilisé du Axe ! Un M tout pisseux, baveux...

En tout cas, ta mère avait de l'humour : elle nous a dit au téléphone, que finalement si ça partait pas, eh bien, M ça faisait penser à Maman et que c'était pas si grave donc.

Et puis je me rappelle cette ridicule queue de rat ! Le signe distinctif du kevin. Cette mèche de cheveu filasse...
Vous en étiez fiers.

Bon, je me doute bien qu'il y a peu de chance que vous lisiez ce message. Il y a comme un putain d'héritage social.
Je ne fais plus de colos, j'aurai pas vos enfants.
Mais si vous lisez envoyez un message pour nous dire comment ils s'appellent


----------



## JPTK (19 Octobre 2009)

J'en parlais encore hier, après avoir croisé un Mike intelligent, cultivé et charmant, j'étais sur le cul :rateau:

C'est vrai que j'aurais le plus grand respect pour une personne qui s'appellerait Johnny ou Brandon et qui deviendrait quelqu'un d'intéressant car quand même tu pars avec obligatoirement un gros boulet à la patte, ce n'est en effet pas qu'un prénom mais évidemment aussi tout un contexte social.

C'est un peu comme mon ex, elle rencontre un type dont elle tombera amoureux par la suite, et donc elle lui demande comment il s'appelle et là il lui dit Kevin... elle se met à rire et lui sort "ouai ouai c'est ça et ton frère c'est Brandon ??" et Kevin lui dit alors : "oui" et là mon ex  

Le mec d'origine Belge lui dit alors "bah ouai que veux-tu je viens d'un milieu très populaire et tout", et bon en plus en Belgique c'est bien plus présent qu'en France cette passion pour les prénoms issus de séries américaines.


----------



## rizoto (19 Octobre 2009)

Ça me rappelle un proche, en stage dans une mairie dans laquelle un couple de gitans est venu déclarer la naissance de leur jumeaux Starsky et Hutch ... 

Va savoir ce qu'ils deviendront


----------



## Bassman (19 Octobre 2009)

Flics probablement


----------



## Lalla (19 Octobre 2009)

Pour moi LE prénom du petit con d'aujourd'hui c'est assurément "Kylian" (orthographe variable)! Erk. C'est dégoûtant, j'ai horreur de ce prénom faussement "mode" depuis quelques années: ça pullule...

Quant aux Kevin, ou Kévin ben... je suis pas fan. Mais bon... Je me dis que parfois, il faut savoir passer au-dessus d'un prénom lorsque la personne qui se cache derrière est polie et agréable. Ouais, ça sent le vécu


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (19 Octobre 2009)

Jacquou ça c'est un prénom qui inspire confiance


----------



## yvos (19 Octobre 2009)

'tain mais m'en parlez pas, je suis en ce moment en train de chercher un prénom pour mon futur fiston :afraid: C'est la loose et à part Mackie, je vois pas trop !


----------



## jugnin (19 Octobre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> 'tain mais m'en parlez pas, je suis en ce moment en train de chercher un prénom pour mon futur fiston :afraid: C'est la loose et à part Mackie, je vois pas trop !



Bah... T'es obligé de lui donner un nom ? 

Un numéro peut suffire. Évite juste le 41...


----------



## Lalla (19 Octobre 2009)

ou 51


----------



## yvos (19 Octobre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Bah... T'es obligé de lui donner un nom ?
> 
> Un numéro peut suffire. Évite juste le 41...



c'est ce que j'ai fait avec ma fille...ne pas lui donner de prénom...mais quand je siffle au square, je récupère toutes les motocrottes à poils en plus d'elle alors cette fois-ci, je suis décidé à donner un prénom 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h01 ----------

ou 33


----------



## jugnin (19 Octobre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> c'est ce que j'ai fait avec ma fille...ne pas lui donner de prénom...mais quand je siffle au square, je récupère toutes les motocrottes à poils en plus d'elle alors cette fois-ci, je suis décidé à donner un prénom



Evite de l'appeler _Lechien_, alors...


----------



## stephaaanie (19 Octobre 2009)

Détrompez-vous, l'époque est à la gloire des "Blédion".
J'en ai deux, des Blédion.
Ils ont ce point commun d'avoir tous deux une grosse tête sur un p'tit corps et un regard très peu affirmé.


----------



## jugnin (19 Octobre 2009)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Détrompez-vous, l'époque est à la gloire des "Blédion".
> J'en ai deux, des Blédion.



Et leurs parents sont encore en liberté ?


----------



## yvos (19 Octobre 2009)

Rigolez, rigolez, mais c'est un vrai casse-tête! Blédion, au moins, c'est original : c'est moche, ça ressemble à rien, c'est court, imprononçable et qui plus est, très rare.


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Octobre 2009)

Paul-Etienne?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (19 Octobre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Bah... T'es obligé de lui donner un nom ?
> 
> Un numéro peut suffire. Évite juste le 41...



Ouai il est déjà pris   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h11 ----------

Pour ceux qui vont avoir une fille, appelez la Ophélie, il semblerait que ce soit la version féminine de Kevin


----------



## itako (19 Octobre 2009)

Au passage on notera que le Kévin boom a eu lieu en 95.


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Octobre 2009)

itako a dit:


> Au passage on notera que le Kévin boom a eu lieu en 95.



quelques années après le boom des Cindy et autres Laetitia...


----------



## itako (19 Octobre 2009)




----------



## Amok (19 Octobre 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> C'est un peu comme mon ex, elle rencontre un type dont elle tombera amoureux par la suite, et donc elle lui demande comment il s'appelle et là il lui dit Kevin... elle se met à rire et lui sort "ouai ouai c'est ça et ton frère c'est Brandon ??" et Kevin lui dit alors : "oui" et là mon ex
> 
> *Le mec d'origine Belge* lui dit alors "bah ouai que veux-tu je viens d'un milieu très populaire et tout"



D'un autre côté, quelle idée aussi... Un Belge... Pourquoi pas un Suisse, ou un Québécois tant qu'on y est...


----------



## Lio70 (19 Octobre 2009)

da capo a dit:


> En tout cas, ta mère avait de l'humour : elle nous a dit au téléphone, que finalement si ça partait pas, eh bien, M ça faisait penser à Maman et que c'était pas si grave donc.


Mais une fois adulte, l'heritage est lourd a porter...


----------



## JPTK (19 Octobre 2009)

Amok a dit:


> D'un autre côté, quelle idée aussi... Un Belge... Pourquoi pas un Suisse, ou un Québécois tant qu'on y est...



Certes, mais elle y habite, comment faire autrement :rateau:
C'est vrai ils sont souvent moches, mais ils sont travailleurs


----------



## Amok (19 Octobre 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Certes, mais elle y habite, comment faire autrement :rateau:
> C'est vrai ils sont souvent moches, mais ils sont travailleurs



Contrairement aux Suisses qui sont les pires feignasses de cette putain de planète. Alcooliques pour la plupart, qui plus est.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h16 ----------




stephaaanie a dit:


> Ils ont ce point commun d'avoir tous deux une grosse tête sur un p'tit corps et un regard très peu affirmé.



Genre Mackie, donc ? :mouais:


----------



## aCLR (19 Octobre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> 'tain mais m'en parlez pas, je suis en ce moment en train de chercher un prénom pour mon futur fiston :afraid: C'est la loose et à part Mackie, je vois pas trop !



Ça me rappelle l'histoire de Philippe Starck et des prénoms de ces enfants. Il avait confié à un ordinateur la recherche du prénom idéal. Et pour le premier, le logiciel avait trouvé Ara.

C'est joli comme prénom Ara. Et finalement assez proche d'un autre prénom féminin, démonstration :

Ara
Bsb
Ctc
Dud
Eve


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Octobre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Et, pour vous, quel est le prénom type du "petit con" d'aujourd'hui ?



Jean.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2009)

duracel a dit:


> Jean?


 


TibomonG4 a dit:


> Jean.


 
J'aurais dû mettre un sondage.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Et, pour vous, quel est le prénom type du "petit con" d'aujourd'hui ?


Je n'ai pas de réponse à ta question, petit homme au long nez. Je sais juste que, pour moi, les petits cons d'aujourd'hui ce sont d'abord tous les parents qui trouvent tellement plus original d'appeler leur fille Myrtille ou Cauline plutôt que Claude ou Pauline. Comme si avoir un prénom peu courant pouvait rendre plus unique encore ce qui l'est déjà : avoir donné naissance à un nouvel être humain.

Bande de nazes.


----------



## FitzChevalerie (19 Octobre 2009)

> Kévin Jordan, *Dylan* et Kelly, qu'êtes-vous devenus ?



Je suis là  et oui, de 1987 en plus... pile dans la tranche concernée... et merde. Je vais me faire lapider sur la Place Publique ? 



> Et, pour vous, quel est le prénom type du "petit con" d'aujourd'hui ?



Sans aucune hésitation possible: *Nicolas* et pas (que) pour notre vénéré président nain. Même si ça joue beaucoup.


----------



## tirhum (19 Octobre 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je n'ai pas de réponse à ta question, petit homme au long nez. Je sais juste que, pour moi, les petits cons d'aujourd'hui ce sont d'abord tous les parents qui trouvent tellement plus original d'appeler leur fille Myrtille ou Cauline plutôt que Claude ou Pauline. Comme si avoir un prénom peu courant pouvait rendre plus unique encore ce qui l'est déjà : avoir donné naissance à un nouvel être humain.
> 
> Bande de nazes.





PonkHead a dit:


> Et, pour vous, quel est le prénom type du "petit con" d'aujourd'hui ?


Xavier ?!...


----------



## WebOliver (19 Octobre 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je n'ai pas de réponse à ta question, petit homme au long nez. Je sais juste que, pour moi, les petits cons d'aujourd'hui ce sont d'abord tous les parents qui trouvent tellement plus original d'appeler leur fille Myrtille ou Cauline plutôt que Claude ou Pauline. Comme si avoir un prénom peu courant pouvait rendre plus unique encore ce qui l'est déjà : avoir donné naissance à un nouvel être humain.
> 
> Bande de nazes.



Pire, Clavier au lieu de Xavier par exemple. On a pas idée.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je n'ai pas de réponse à ta question, petit homme au long nez. Je sais juste que, pour moi, les petits cons d'aujourd'hui ce sont d'abord tous les parents qui trouvent tellement plus original d'appeler leur fille Myrtille ou Cauline plutôt que Claude ou Pauline. Comme si avoir un prénom peu courant pouvait rendre plus unique encore ce qui l'est déjà : avoir donné naissance à un nouvel être humain.
> 
> Bande de nazes.


 
Ouais.
Pour l'avoir vécu deux fois, je ne jetterais la pierre à personne, même aux parents de Cauline qui sera peut-être paysanne et maniera la fourche sous tout ce que ses petits camarades de classe pourront bien trouver comme jeu de mot pourri à faire sur son étonnant prénom...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Xavier ?!...





WebOliver a dit:


> Pire, Clavier au lieu de Xavier par exemple. On a pas idée.


Je reconnaîtra les siens !


----------



## tirhum (19 Octobre 2009)

Poil aux Orthéziens...


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Octobre 2009)

Perso j'ai pas mieux que Dylan comme prénom de petit con.

Par contre je pense que d'ici quelques années, on va se retrouver avec une tripotée de Kad, Danny, et Clovis dans les écoles...
Et là on saura à quoi s'attendre.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Par contre je pense que d'ici quelques années, on va se retrouver avec une tripotée de Kad, Danny, et Clovis dans les écoles...


Ça va faire de la peine à Jean-Marie.


----------



## JPTK (19 Octobre 2009)

Moi je plains celui s'appellera Dr. House, 24 heures ou Lost


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2009)

Heureusement que je n'ai pas eu de fille, j'adore "Buffy contre les vampires"


----------



## FitzChevalerie (19 Octobre 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Perso j'ai pas mieux que Dylan comme prénom de petit con.



Euh... mais NON JE NE SUIS PAS UN PETIT CON !!!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Octobre 2009)

FitzChevalerie a dit:


> Euh... mais NON JE NE SUIS PAS UN PETIT CON !!!!


Nan mais j'veux dire euh...

En général...



(Mais quand même t'as pas d'bol de t'appeler comme ça. )


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2009)

FitzChevalerie a dit:


> JE NE SUIS PAS UN PETIT CON !!!!



Libère-toi !
Assume.
Vive la "petit con" attitude !


----------



## FitzChevalerie (19 Octobre 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Nan mais j'veux dire euh...
> 
> En général...
> 
> ...



Et encore tu ne connais pas les prénoms du frangin et de la frangine... à croire que nos parents nous pensaient tellement supérieurs à la naissance qu'ils nous ont affublés d'un handicap indélébile ....


----------



## divoli (19 Octobre 2009)

Ca me rappelle un temps pas si lointain où il n'était pas bon de se prénommer Régis... 

[YOUTUBE]l6yume-YiyM[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h46 ----------

Quant à kevin(a)...

[YOUTUBE]Jvlb4rfd6BA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Octobre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Heureusement que je n'ai pas eu de fille, j'adore "Buffy contre les vampires"



Et la flammekueche tu aimes aussi ?


----------



## l'écrieur (19 Octobre 2009)

Ben quoi, Kevin ?
Deux qui le tiennent, trois qui le pinent.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Octobre 2009)

Bon, Bon bon bon... Moi je me dis juste que ces prénoms de sitcoms de mes couilles, c'est des prénoms de victimes... Regardez les victimes de faits divers bien crades dans des coins reculés quart-mondeux de pécores dégénérés... 
Y'a quand même plus de Cindy(s) ou de Pamela(s) qui morflent que de Anne sophie(s)...

En même temps ; la sociologie et moi... :sleep:


----------



## Lila (20 Octobre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bon, Bon bon bon... Moi je me dis juste que ces prénoms de sitcoms de mes couilles, c'est des prénoms de victimes... Regardez les victimes de faits divers bien crades dans des coins reculés quart-mondeux de pécores dégénérés...
> Y'a quand même plus de Cindy(s) ou de Pamela(s) qui morflent que de Anne sophie(s)...
> 
> En même temps ; la sociologie et moi... :sleep:



...ça voudrait dire que le prénom prédestine à une mort violente, glauque ou un truc du genre ?????
..remarque ça serait une super piste d'étude criminologique ça ....tu images la manip ? ...un bouquin qui recense l'ensemble des prénoms des victimes, le type de crime (genre "Paméla" : viol avec tortures et démembrement).....

..;après la vague des prénoms "je content, je faire ressembler mon chiard à ma série préférée" ...ça devient ..."je peur.....je choisi le prénom du pape pour éviter le drame" ....

Une édition livrable dans toutes les maternités ...

:hosto:

...après ça ...v croire en l'intelligence de l'humanité


----------



## gKatarn (20 Octobre 2009)

En attendant, je m'insurge contre une limitation certaine de ce fil : il n'est fait mention que des _Kevin_ et autres _Dylan_ mais qu'en est-il des Samantha ou Sabrina hein ? _Petit con_ ne leur va pas forcément, mais leur prénom est tout aussi handicapant


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Octobre 2009)

Que dire des Tabatha alors...


----------



## jugnin (20 Octobre 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Que dire des Tabatha alors...



Qu'elles se cachent.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> la sociologie et moi...


 
Sociologie, voilà un prénom intéressant !


----------



## gKatarn (20 Octobre 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Que dire des Tabatha alors...



J'ai pas osé, question de charte


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (20 Octobre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> question de charte



Arrêtes de faire ton Bouvard espèce de grosse tête (et encore grosse grâce à ton casque)


----------



## Gilbertus (20 Octobre 2009)

Le problème du prénom c'est pas tant le prénom en lui-même, mais davantage celui qui le stigmatise. Ce genre de vision des choses s'appelle un a priori (dans sa forme gentillette) voir un bouc émissaire : c'est toujours rassurant d'avoir « un petit con » à côté de soi


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Octobre 2009)

Sur.

Tu veux pas rester encore un peu?


----------



## divoli (20 Octobre 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Que dire des Tabatha alors...



Cash, uniquement. :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Octobre 2009)

Moumousse


----------



## Lila (21 Octobre 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Moumousse





.....parti


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2009)

Lila a dit:


> .....parti


 
Faire caca ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Octobre 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Moumousse



Un on pousse
deux...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2009)

Hum...
A voir votre acharnement à couler mon beau fil à moi que j'ai fait, je me demande tout à coup si MacG n'est pas en fait un repère de Dylan, Kévin et autres Jordan ruminant là ensemble leur commun rejet du reste de la société...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (21 Octobre 2009)

Alors si c'est pour raconter n'importe quoi sur un sujet sérieux (pour une fois que j'en lance un de sérieux...), c'est pas la peine.


----------



## Lila (21 Octobre 2009)

Imagine...

....*kevin Moumousse* ......

M*WOUAHHHHHHH AH AH AH AH AH *


....snif ;...c'est rien.....

...lààààà ...ça va mieux


----------



## Amok (21 Octobre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Hum...
> A voir votre acharnement à couler mon beau fil à moi que j'ai fait, je me demande tout à coup si MacG n'est pas en fait un repère de Dylan, Kévin et autres Jordan ruminant là ensemble leur commun rejet du reste de la société...



Perso, je connais un mec qui s'appelle Patochman.
Je ne sais pas de quelle série TV ou film ce nom grotesque est tiré, mais ca ne doit pas être simple a assumer. D'ailleurs, le porteur est un être aigri, solitaire, dont la méchanceté n'a d'égale que son aspect rustre. Les femmes lui jettent des pierres, les enfants fuient et les chiens s'éloignent, la queue entre les pattes, lorsqu'il descend la rue de son village.


----------



## tirhum (21 Octobre 2009)

Y'a encore des habitants, dans son village ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2009)

Amok a dit:


> D'ailleurs, le porteur est un être aigri, solitaire, dont la méchanceté n'a d'égale que son aspect rustre. Les femmes lui jettent des pierres, les enfants fuient et les chiens s'éloignent, la queue entre les pattes, lorsqu'il descend la rue de son village.


 
Ah ?
D'après les événements récents, j'ai cru que tu parlais du sinistre Pascal 77 dont le prénom effroyable prédispose sûrement à une telle décrépitude morale.
Ne crois-tu pas ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Octobre 2009)

Dans "décrépitude", il y a "crêpe".
Je me suis toujours demandé pourquoi.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2009)

A des fins d'étude rigoureusement scientifique de la chose, il faudrait créer une sorte d'échelle de mesure du petitconnisme.

Qui dit échelle de mesure, dit unité.

Nous pourrions commencer à mesurer les choses en "degrés Kévin".


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Octobre 2009)

Un Kevin qui vole haut


----------



## tirhum (21 Octobre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Un Kevin qui vole haut


Il a une bonne tronche de ouinneur de Kévin...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2009)

Il en est à plusieurs millions de dégrés Kévin, celui-là !


----------



## jugnin (21 Octobre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> A des fins d'étude rigoureusement scientifique de la chose, il faudrait créer une sorte d'échelle de mesure du petitconnisme.
> 
> Qui dit échelle de mesure, dit unité.
> 
> Nous pourrions commencer à mesurer les choses en "degrés Kévin".



Je pense qu'il serait plus juste de l'exprimer en titre alcoolémique volumique (_% vol_). In Kevino veritas.


----------



## da capo (21 Octobre 2009)

Comme il l'écrit très bien lui-même :

"Rien ne vous sera épargniez... "

gnnnnniiiiieeeezzzz


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Octobre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Il y eut, vous vous en souvenez peut-être, dans les années 80, une déferlante de bébés affublés de prénoms américains.
> 
> Combien de Kévin, de Kelly, de Jordan, de Dylan ?...
> 
> ...


Il parait que le vrai prénom de Benjamin, c'est Kévin.


----------



## Lila (21 Octobre 2009)

......Kevin....

....:mouais:.....ça le ferait moins quand même !!!!

..déjà qu'on Amok...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Octobre 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Perso, je connais un mec qui s'appelle Patochman.
> Je ne sais pas de quelle série TV ou film ce nom grotesque est tiré, mais ca ne doit pas être simple a assumer. D'ailleurs, le porteur est un être aigri, solitaire, dont la méchanceté n'a d'égale que son aspect rustre. Les femmes lui jettent des pierres, les enfants fuient et les chiens s'éloignent, la queue entre les pattes, lorsqu'il descend la rue de son village.



Et encore... T'as pas fait les mises à jour sur testadicazzu.com, car tu saurais que désormais, sur mon passage : 
-Je déclenche des accouchements prématurés
-Je fais cailler le lait dans le pis des vaches
-Je provoque des sécheresses vaginales irréversibles
-Le vin le plus fin se transforme en vinaigre
-Le miel tourne au purin
-Je fais se fendre l'émail des dents et proliférer les caries
-Des calculs énormes se forment dans les reins
-Des chinois se polissent tous seuls
-Des Suisses cessent à tout jamais de boire
-Et... Phénomène des plus troublants, des modérateurs, littéraires probablement contrariés durant leur scolarité, s'attribuent des talents de plume...

:style:


----------



## Amok (21 Octobre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> -Et... Phénomène des plus troublants, des modérateurs, littéraires probablement contrariés durant leur scolarité, s'attribuent des talents de plume...
> 
> :style:



Je me tue à le dire à Mackie, lorsque lors d'AES tardives nous sortons fréquenter les endroits interlopes de la capitale : _ne te vante surtout pas d'avoir du talent pour la plume_. La dernière fois qu'il fit cette allusion, c'était lors d'une réunion de routiers moldaves dont le voyage durait depuis deux mois, dans une station service du périphérique qui fut réduite en cendres. Notre salut ne tint qu'à l'intervention d'un convoi militaire qui passait par hasard et à Mado qui distribua des autoportraits dédicacés.


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Octobre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Et encore... T'as pas fait les mises à jour sur testadicazzu.com, car tu saurais que désormais, sur mon passage :



On dit même que les huîtres s'ouvrent seules béatement


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Octobre 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> On dit même que les huîtres s'ouvrent seules béatement



Restons modeste...


----------



## Amok (21 Octobre 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> On dit même que les huîtres s'ouvrent seules béatement



Hélas, il n'y a bien qu'elles.


----------



## BS0D (21 Octobre 2009)

Ma plaie à moi, ça a toujours été le Jonathan (à prononcer "djonatane" sinon on parle pas du même. Le "DJ-" au début étant aussi important que le "-ANE" de la fin).

Comme tu as pu nous saouler avec l'importance de le prononcer à l'américaine comme ton papa l'exigeait, toi qui ne parlais pas un mot d'anglais (rappelle toi ta moyenne de terminale, tu sais avec la grosse prof d'anglais barbue et à la voix aussi criarde que le pigeon qui t'avait chié sur l'épaule, par ce bel après midi d'avril)...


----------



## yvos (21 Octobre 2009)

Mais il y a du beau monde ici dites moi...

On pourrait transformer ce thread en musée Kévin


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Mais il y a du beau monde ici dites moi...


C'est bon, c'est bon J'arrive !


----------



## yvos (21 Octobre 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> C'est bon, c'est bon J'arrive !




Tu n'es pas ici, Tu es partout


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Octobre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Tu n'es pas ici, Tu es partout


DTC, aussi ?...


----------



## Lila (21 Octobre 2009)

...faudrait des reliques ......
un crâne de Kevin à 1 an .....
un crâne de kévin à 10 ans ...
un crâne de kévin mort....(si si ...ceux d'avant c mieux si ils sont vivants...c'est plus marrant pour les visiteurs)
les burnes de Kévin (aux 3 mêmes âges pré-cités)
la peau de Kévin.....(idem)

....un peu comme ça...mais avec QUE des Kévin...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> DTC, aussi ?...


Allélluia !


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Octobre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Tu n'es pas ici, Tu es partout



docevilpartout.com


----------



## Lila (21 Octobre 2009)

.....*MURDE*.....

...je viens de voir que la Saint Kévin tombe le jour de mon anniv....

...pour me consoler j'ai aussi trouvé ça....

_"Saint Kevin (vers 500 - 618) est un saint catholique et orthodoxe qui était l'abbé de *Glendalough* "_

.....ça ne s'invente pas .....le pays des burnes à Amok .....le saint patron des Kévin vient des burnes à Amok.....:love:

...ça démarre fort !

_"La légende dit qu'il vécut jusqu'à l'âge de 120 ans"_
....ah murde....vont nous faire chier longtemps ces cons !!! 

_"pendant sept années consécutives, lors de sa retraite spirituelle, il se serait tenu debout, bras en croix"_

.....bonne idée ...comme ça on les repérerait dans la rue.....

_"Il est présenté comme un protecteur des animaux"_

...remarque pourquoi pas .....c'est chouette comme nom pour un clébard .....ou un hamster...


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Octobre 2009)

Quelques précisions sur Kévin.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (21 Octobre 2009)

Apparemment c'est sur l'IRC qu'ils se manifestent, plus que sur les forums d'après certains :



> #7046 (+) 6169/7143/9  (-)
> <kevin> salut à tous !
> <kevin> j'm'appelle Kevin
> <titi201> je compatis ...





> Kevin.D : putain tu savais que
> Kevin.D : point barre = « ! »
> Pierre : Tu as vraiment rien à foutre
> Kevin.D : ouais vraiment





> Kevin: nan mé serieux ske je lui é di CT pa 1 sultant
> marmotte: ..... c'était un maharajah alors \o/
> Kevin: G pa compri





> <KZak> Bon kevin, tu va arrêter de faire ton troll, ok?
> <Kev1_5767x3> Dou tu coné mon prénon?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Octobre 2009)

Lila a dit:


> ....ah murde....vont nous faire chier longtemps ces cons !!!



Peut être, mais les pesticides ou autres merdes vont les rendre stériles...


----------



## yvos (21 Octobre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> DTC, aussi ?...



cela dit, je suis partageur


----------



## stephaaanie (21 Octobre 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Hélas, il n'y a bien qu'elles.



Nan.
Pas du tout.


----------



## Sindanárië (21 Octobre 2009)

pour moi c'est Xavier

rien à voir avec notre Dieu MacGéen, bien sur.

J'en connaissais plusieurs étant petit, des faux culs de première, des suceuses de bittes, et des voleurs.
Actuellement encore, j'en connais ... deux... tous deux employés à la con à la CAF et alcooliques notoires pénibles et ils sucent mal (enfin à ce que j'en sais sans l'avoir pratiqué.)


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> pour moi c'est Xavier
> 
> rien à voir avec notre Dieu MacGéen, bien sur.
> 
> ...


En tant que faux-cul mal-suçant (mais non voleur), je me sens blessé. Lucide, mais blessé.


----------



## Sindanárië (21 Octobre 2009)

J'ai précisé que tu n'étais pas concerné.... 

Tu le fais exprès ou quoi ? 

En fait t'es réellement conne ? hein ? 

C'est ça ? hein ?


Vas te faire mettre enceinte et retourne écouter "Piolet" au lieu de venir faire des simagrées


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Octobre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> des suceuses de bittes



Ah non.
Ca désolé, mais c'est pas possib.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (22 Octobre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Peut être, mais les pesticides ou autres merdes vont les rendre stériles...



Pas si on utilise le numéro 1

[youtube]sk0ARmuGvjY[/youtube]


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Octobre 2009)

Perso, je m'appelle Georges....


----------



## Sindanárië (27 Octobre 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Perso, je m'appelle Georges....


yessss, la Jacqueline Maillant de nos forums il est 

hein mon georginou ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2009)

Je ne sais pas ce que sont devenus Kevin, brandon et Dylan mais il y a une chance sur 5 pour que ses parents aient voté FN en 2002 pour garder leur identité française... Nô comment...


----------



## Sindanárië (27 Octobre 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Je ne sais pas ce que sont devenus Kevin, brandon et Dylan mais il y a une chance sur 5 pour que ses parents aient voté FN en 2002 pour garder leur identité française... Nô comment...


meuh non, c'est les noms des acteurs types qui jouent... enfin jouent  braillent plutôt dans les films pornos paydais  et ce neuf chances sur dix


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Octobre 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Je ne sais pas ce que sont devenus Kevin, brandon et Dylan mais il y a une chance sur 5 pour que ses parents aient voté FN en 2002 pour garder leur identité française... Nô comment...


 
On voit pas bien le rapport... et vu que tout le monde fait ce qu'il veut dans ce pays, on voit pas pourquoi les gens se retiendraient de voter FN.

C'est vrai au fond... c'est un parti politique...


----------



## da capo (28 Octobre 2009)

En effet, c'est un peu rapide comme conclusion.

Comparons donc les cartes :
à gauche, les Kévins en France en 2006, à droite, le vote FN en 2007.

C'est pas plus scientifique (vu les sources) mais mon rdv a été annulé, ça me laisse du temps.


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Octobre 2009)

da capo a dit:


> En effet, c'est un peu rapide comme conclusion.
> 
> Comparons donc les cartes :
> à gauche, les Kévins en France en 2006, à droite, le vote FN en 2007.
> ...



Le Kévin est donc rose.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Octobre 2009)

da capo a dit:


> à gauche, les Kévins en France en 2006, à droite, le vote FN en 2007.



Nous, on vote peut être pas mal à droite, mais au moins on n'appelle pas nos merdeux Kevin, cons de Gaulois! :style:


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Octobre 2009)

C'est vrai que Napoléon, c'est vachement plus classe


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2009)

Et ouais,
Autrefois c'était Napoléon Bonaparte
Aujourd'hui, c'est Kévin WorldsAppart
Question de génération...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Octobre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Et ouais,
> Autrefois c'était Napoléon Bonaparte
> Aujourd'hui, c'est Kévin WorldsAppart
> Question de génération...



Dans un cas comme dans l'autre, la merde, c'est toujours vous qui en héritez...


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Octobre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Et ouais,
> Autrefois c'était Napoléon Bonaparte
> Aujourd'hui, c'est Kévin WorldsAppart
> Question de génération...



Lequel a fait le plus de dégats ?


----------



## Sindanárië (28 Octobre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Dans un cas comme dans l'autre, la merde, c'est toujours vous qui en héritez...


   (cdb en panne )


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2009)

Là, je fais un peu mon Kévin.
Hé hé hé.


----------

